# AIEEE quota in Maharashtra ?



## nileshgr (Jun 22, 2010)

Till date I was thinking that, to get admission through AIEEE in Maharashtra colleges (non-autonomous and not via CCB) requires that the candidate has to give MH-CET. But someone told me that it can be applied without appearing into MH-CET too. Is this true ?

I.e. through CAP conducted by DTE.

That was for my friend who's not appeared in CET but AIEEE and got 111 in AIEEE.

I've given both, AIEEE (39) and CET (82).
Somebody said that it is possible include AIEEE score in consideration for admission ?


----------



## confused (Jun 22, 2010)

yes!! but u need to apply twice with separate choice sheets if i recall correctly.


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 22, 2010)

confused said:


> yes!! but u need to apply twice with separate choice sheets if i recall correctly.


thanks for the information


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 23, 2010)

confused said:


> yes!! but u need to apply twice with separate choice sheets if i recall correctly.



Not anymore. Starting from 2009, there is only one choice sheet where both the AIEEE and/or CET marks are filled and the application is done only once.


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 23, 2010)

Well, one question: I won't lose the mhcet quota if I apply for both ?
I.e. both the score should be considered.
do they make two merit lists for that ?


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 23, 2010)

The Unknown said:


> Well, one question: I won't lose the mhcet quota if I apply for both ?
> I.e. both the score should be considered.
> do they make two merit lists for that ?



Earlier (before last year), there were two separate application forms for AIEEE and CET, and thus two separate merit lists - it was actually possible for a candidate to be allotted two seats, one based on CET score and the other based on AIEEE. Of course, you could pick only one.

Now, the merit lists are made keeping both the CET and AIEEE scores in mind (single list), and a seat will be allotted on the basis of either CET or AIEEE, whichever comes first or whichever is better based on the cutoff for the colleges, etc. (You don't lose any AIEEE quota, so don't worry)


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 23, 2010)

AcceleratorX said:


> Earlier (before last year), there were two separate application forms for AIEEE and CET, and thus two separate merit lists - it was actually possible for a candidate to be allotted two seats, one based on CET score and the other based on AIEEE. Of course, you could pick only one.
> 
> Now, the merit lists are made keeping both the CET and AIEEE scores in mind (single list), and a seat will be allotted on the basis of either CET or AIEEE, whichever comes first or whichever is better based on the cutoff for the colleges, etc. (You don't lose any AIEEE quota, so don't worry)


Oh great great. That's what I needed to know. It can increase my chance of admission into a good college


----------



## rgsilent (Sep 23, 2010)

So The Unknown, did you get admission in a decent college with those scores? Just out of curiousity. 

I had appeared for both last year but didn't apply via AIEEE as I had given the exam just for the sake of it.  

And anyone who has doubts about the engineering admission process should consult some of their peers and professors as I've seen so many people making mistakes with their choices and all by not understanding how the process works.  

Thankfully for me my tutor had kept a counselling session, so had no problems.


----------

